# Can i run 2400mhz ram?



## Elmo (Oct 24, 2013)

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P9X79_PRO/#specifications

It states it DDR3 2400(O.C.) But im not so sure if it really does support.  Im planning on getting a stock 2400 kit with around cl10-9 im guessing this should be an upgrade over a 1600mhz cl11?  

And im also using a nhd14 im also guessing what ram brand i buy is very limited to due to clearance issues ..  and here i thought a hsf would be superior solution then  a wc rig  :s

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_ram_gen&products_id=34&lng=en#DDR3_Kingston


----------



## emissary42 (Oct 26, 2013)

From the list by Noctua G.SKILL TridentX with top fins removed would be a viable choice, so either F3-2400C10Q-16GTX (4x4GB) or F3-2400C10Q-32GTX (4x8GB). Depending on your cpu, you might need to tinker with system voltages a bit... If you're lucky, the bios takes care of that by itself if needed or it is not even necessary.


----------



## OC-Rage (Nov 10, 2013)

i think OC dont work in game

go and buy stock memo 2400 MHz speed

no any crash and any temperature

i have one offer you most buy G.SKILL TridentX the best of world 

if buy any marks i dont think get perfomance in games and benchs


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 10, 2013)

Elmo said:


> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P9X79_PRO/#specifications
> 
> It states it DDR3 2400(O.C.) But im not so sure if it really does support.  Im planning on getting a stock 2400 kit with around cl10-9 im guessing this should be an upgrade over a 1600mhz cl11?
> 
> ...



It will work just fine. I am no memory expert by any means, that's cadaveca's department, but from what I have gathered from talking to him for the last year or so is that Intel memory controllers on their CPUs have a native RAM speed of 1600mhz. Anything beyond that is considered overclocking, whether you buy a ram kit rated at higher then 1600mhz or not. 

Now a lot of it comes down to the board BIOS, but I think you will find you wont have much of a problem. Enable XMP Profile and you should be off and running, but if you have problems. just check the SPD page of the BIOS remember the timings it has listed there, and then go to the memory page and make sure the XMP set them up to match. You might have to loosen or tighten a few secondary timings if you end up having problems. 



OC-Rage said:


> i think OC dont work in game
> 
> go and buy stock memo 2400 MHz speed
> 
> ...



He will be fine. Even if he buys 2400mhz rated memory, he will still be technically overclocking since the memory controller native speed is 1600.

Im also not sure where you are getting the idea that G. Skill Trident X are the best....


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 10, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Im also not sure where you are getting the idea that G. Skill Trident X are the best....



fanboi XD


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 10, 2013)

The board for sure can do 2400mhz it's more about the CPU. If your using an SB-e chip 2400mhz isn't 100% guaranteed more like 90%(I think I'm in the unlucky 10% because my IMC gives up once I put 2 single sided 2000mhz sticks on one channel) but with IV-e you can be 99.9999% sure that 2400mhz will run.
As for brands I like G.skills. Corsairs don't OC and Kingstons have higher stock voltages than most kits at the same speeds.


----------



## DF is BUSY (Nov 10, 2013)

it just means that

-your board can support 2400
-to reach 2400, you need to overclock cpu
-granted, if your cpu is trolling you and rejects 2400 ram, then the answer would be no


----------



## vega22 (Nov 10, 2013)

i didn't think the sandy imc could do anything past 2200mhz?

i know mine wouldn't and the same sticks are now doing 2600mhz in a haswell.


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 10, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i didn't think the sandy imc could do anything past 2200mhz?
> 
> i know mine wouldn't and the same sticks are now doing 2600mhz in a haswell.



Sandybridge(skt 1155) 2200mhz tops 
Sandybridge-e(skt 2011) 2400mhz and maybe a little more.
Ivybridge-e(skt 2011) 3000mhz+


----------

